

Ask HN: Stackoverflow Careers – what does "remote" mean? - throwaway1982

I&#x27;m living in the middle of nowhere right now, and thought I might try finding remote work instead of relocating. So I&#x27;m applying to a bunch of supposedly remote jobs on Stackoverflow where I meet or exceed the qualifications, and I&#x27;m hearing crickets. I haven&#x27;t had problems finding on-location work in the past. Even when I was right out of college, at least I got responses even if they were negative.<p>Are these jobs actually remote, or just on a technicality, like you can work from home once in a while but they expect you to be in the same area. Or maybe they&#x27;re just being bombarded by applicants? Some of the jobs are marked as remote, but then in the description say that it&#x27;s on-location.<p>So overall just confused here, trying to figure out this whole remote thing. Has anyone had luck getting actual remote work (i.e. different city) on Stackoverflow?
======
kohanz
Are you located in the same country as the jobs you are applying to? Sometimes
"remote" means, within the same jurisdiction when it comes to employment laws,
taxes, etc.

~~~
throwaway1982
Yup, North East USA, applying all over the country.

------
evolve2k
[http://remojobo.com](http://remojobo.com) is another good remote job option.

------
publicprivacy
Try weworkremotely.com, it is a dedicated remote job site

